# AFAW 6nBaiit field test



## Tommy

I was able to spend a couple of hours field testing the 13' 6nbait rod yesterday. I REALLY like this rod. It is powerful, easy to cast and performs on par with rods costing over twice as much. 


Results;

Hatteras Cast with 6 oz tourney sinker - 635'
Hatteras Cast with 8 oz pyramid sinker - 539'
Pendulum cast - 150 gram (only one cast) - 695'

The wind played a little havoc with the audio but you can hear it pretty well I think.

Clip 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo_2nGKhutw

Clip 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7pRhI3LVho

The 6nbait is comes in 9', 10', 11', 12' and 13'. The 9-12' rods come with reel seats and the 13' comes with stainless steel coasters. Rods come fully built, blanks not available.

I think these rods are going to be a hit!!

Tommy


----------



## John81

sweet glad to hear about there performance any idea when they will be available and at what prices?


----------



## Tommy

I hope to have availability info soon.

The pricing should run (not set in stone but pretty sure) from 139.00 for the 9' to 199.00 for the 13' rod.

Tommy


----------



## John81

wow thats a great deal if those prices stick how was the tip on you casting demo's?

same kind of tip like the higher grade afaw rods or is it stiffer?


----------



## Tommy

John,

I was very impressed. Side by sibe with the 13' Beach the tip action is very similar. The 6nbait may be _slightly_ faster in the tip. The butt is just a little softer, not much but it does allow the rod to bend a little deeper into the blank.

The name may lead some guys to think this rod will not handle 8nbait. That couldn't be farther from the truth. My personal opinion is that many guys end up with a heaver that is telephone pole like in action and they have trouble loading it properly. This rod loads effortlessly with 8 and seems to be easier on the back and shoulders than a lot of other heavers.

Tommy


----------



## Big Worm

Well Tommy now I am officially confused. If that new rod with throw 8n Bait too. Maybe I should just get that new 13' 6n bait rod.

Damn....


----------



## Tommy

BW,

You can't go wrong with either!!

The Beach is still my favorite heaver. The 6nbait is a very competent rod that will hang right there with the Beach in performance up to 8nbait. The Beach will handle 10, I don't think I would try to powercast 10 with the 6nbait, it just isn't made for that much weight.

The 6nbait offers high performance for a very good price!

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Nice. With them just having a shrink wrap butt, moving the reel seat on the smaller ones should be a walk in the park right? Just a little cutting an' wrapping? And by multipier, it references the English word for conventional? An' with me just being a little pip squirt, a 12er would be about right?


----------



## Tommy

The 9, 10, 11, and 12' models have a reel seat. the 13' comes with coasters. At 13' a low reel cast is possible (it actually works well low reel) so I would say that is the reason for the coasters on the longest of the group.

Tommy


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

I guess I should rephrase. What distance is the seat from the butt? With the butt being shrinkwrapped, the seat will be, if neccesary ,easier to move to your own preference, than say a cork handle? On the 12' these questions apply to. Thanx, D


----------



## HellRhaY

still lifetime warranty?
what's the difference between the 6nbait 11ft to the estuary?


----------



## surfchunker

*sounds good*

sounds just like the rod I'm looking for and good to know it handles you and 8 oz .... 

what is the distance for the reel seat on a 12' and the price for one too .....

Oh and are they equal lenghts ... if not what is the size of each piece


----------



## Sea2aeS

Surf, ive got a 13 beach and your more than willing to throw it anytime your in the chesapeake area down here. just let me know and we can hit up a field & you can throw.


----------



## surfchunker

*Sea2aeS*

thanks if I'm down that way I'll give it a go .... but the $400 price is a little to much for me ... 6nbait is more in my price range .... looking for something a bit better than my OM for my 7500 ...... thinking of this rod or the new daiwa saltiga surf ........ 

tommy one more question how would you compair this rod to a HDX .... I have one of those and that would tell me a bit about the 6nB

Bite detection and loading


----------



## Tommy

surfchunker said:


> thanks if I'm down that way I'll give it a go .... but the $400 price is a little to much for me ... 6nbait is more in my price range .... looking for something a bit better than my OM for my 7500 ...... thinking of this rod or the new daiwa saltiga surf ........
> 
> tommy one more question how would you compair this rod to a HDX .... I have one of those and that would tell me a bit about the 6nB
> 
> Bite detection and loading


Thinner butt, a little easier to load and very comparable in casting performance to the HDX. The AFAW has a little softer tip which should provide better bite detection.

Tommy


----------

